# Au Sable River Steelhead - Loving It!



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Au Sable is running very cold, low and clear now but what a great start to the spring steelhead run of late! Hard to believe its almost April and river temps are still around 34 degrees. No spawning activity and hopefully that holds off for at least a few more weeks. I would think that ice on Foote Pond will be there till May and steelhead fishing to Memorial Day! Currently the deep slow holes from the dam down to Lake Huron have been holding some great fish. The last couple days we have had to hit a lot of spots but finding some very nice fish and a few big pods. Craig and Jim yesterday landed 6 and Greg and Kevin landed 6 more today. Today there sure were more bright fish coming thru the lower end!




































Release all Au Sable River Steelhead - Steaks taste better on the river!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice job! Thanks for all the reports!


----------



## maliki (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats on the beautiful fish Gents! Thanks for posting pics and leaving the fish for me to catch


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

maliki said:


> Congrats on the beautiful fish Gents! Thanks for posting pics and leaving the fish for me to catch


Put those steelhead all back and let them grow even bigger in Lake Huron - if you want a fish dinner eat walleyes is the way I see it!


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

Beautiful fish!!


----------



## rodmen (Jan 14, 2014)

Those baby's would be awsome smoked.they sure are pretty.


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice looking steaks.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

MichiganStreamside said:


> Put those steelhead all back and let them grow even bigger in Lake Huron - if you want a fish dinner eat walleyes is the way I see it!


Screw that the reason I fish steel is cause I like to eat them I keep them all if legal. Smoke them fry them and I can some 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

NICE!! :coolgleam


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

fishmagnetmike said:


> screw that the reason i fish steel is cause i like to eat them i keep them all if legal. Smoke them fry them and i can some
> 
> 
> posted using outdoor hub campfire


amen!


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

MichiganStreamside said:


> Put those steelhead all back and let them grow even bigger in Lake Huron - if you want a fish dinner eat walleyes is the way I see it!


Lol, good job Kelly, we did good last weekend too.. Keep up the great work and posts..:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

MichiganStreamside said:


> Put those steelhead all back and let them grow even bigger in Lake Huron - if you want a fish dinner eat walleyes is the way I see it!


Do you notice repeat-spawners? I do, and I've been seeing more than I can remember in awhile. They're usually nice-sized hens, with big heads, body and fins. The bottom edge of the tail, anal and sometimes vent fins, will have old, healed over rub.

I keep a few each season, to give to people that like fish and to send a few heads in. I love getting the info back, and seeing each tag was an AS planted fish, like it's supposed to be. I release a lot of them, and will go through stretches of weeks to a couple months straight where I send everything back. They don't need much revive on the Big A; blast right out of your hand!


----------



## maliki (Nov 18, 2006)

MichiganStreamside said:


> Put those steelhead all back and let them grow even bigger in Lake Huron - if you want a fish dinner eat walleyes is the way I see it!


Just got back from my first ever guided trip on the AuSable and absolutely loved it. Caught one hen that was in the river for quite some time and another beautiful chromer that just arrived - both released into their habitat so they can spawn. This was my first attempt at Steelhead in at least 15 years and my first go at it with fly fishing gear. I see yet another expensive pastime in my future


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

Great looking fish. You guy's take care of that river as she is nursed back to health:fish2:


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, I eat them too but I also put some back.


----------

